# Mathews Halon 32 Review



## Lucas Cooney (Mar 10, 2017)

Here is my review of the Mathews Halon 32. I really like the draw cycle of this bow. This is the second of six flagship hunting bow reviews we've got coming.






If you can't see the embedded link above, here is a direct link - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8r83JSFD_yI


----------



## Hi_c (May 13, 2013)

"It's not the lightest bow around..." Is there a heavier hunting bow on the market? 4.7lbs is stout!


----------



## winmag458 (Mar 27, 2014)

the extra draw length would increase speed, thanks for the review, look forward to the rest!


----------



## Lucas Cooney (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi_c said:


> "It's not the lightest bow around..." Is there a heavier hunting bow on the market? 4.7lbs is stout!


I've not done any research on this, but it very well could be the heaviest.

I don't mind the weight myself, but if I was walking for miles chasing mule deer and elk, I might have a different opinion.


----------



## Mr. Plainview (Aug 15, 2017)

I thought the finish looked cheap on the 2 H32's I shot. Looked really "bled out". And i was not a fan of the draw cycle at all. Felt stiff and gritty to me. Wasn't terrible but not good either. I didnt like the grip at all. Felt way too blocky for me. The Reign 7 blows the H32 away. Just my thought's.


----------



## StikflingR (Sep 21, 2017)

Great reviews.
Loving my Halon 32 5”.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

I went to buy a Bowtech Reign 6, and after shooting it, and shooting a Hoyt Defiant, I walked out with a Halon 32/6. For me it felt the best in my hand and definitely was the smoothest draw of the three. Having said hat, all three were nice. I had never shot a Mathews before that day.


----------



## Lucas Cooney (Mar 10, 2017)

The Old Guy said:


> I went to buy a Bowtech Reign 6, and after shooting it, and shooting a Hoyt Defiant, I walked out with a Halon 32/6. For me it felt the best in my hand and definitely was the smoothest draw of the three. Having said hat, all three were nice. I had never shot a Mathews before that day.


I was a big fan of the draw cycle of the Halon 32. I probably liked the Carbon Defiant a touch more, but it was close. I found the Reign 6 to have more of a dump into the valley than I prefer.


----------



## Lucas Cooney (Mar 10, 2017)

Mr. Plainview said:


> I thought the finish looked cheap on the 2 H32's I shot. Looked really "bled out". And i was not a fan of the draw cycle at all. Felt stiff and gritty to me. Wasn't terrible but not good either. I didnt like the grip at all. Felt way too blocky for me. The Reign 7 blows the H32 away. Just my thought's.


I had a different experience with the Halon 32. It's my favorite looking hunting bow of the year. I also like the draw cycle. I don't care for the grip on either the Halon or the Reign 6. My new least favorite grips of the six hunting bows I tested.


----------



## Hesse2017 (Oct 20, 2017)

Nice


----------



## Skerk (Aug 18, 2017)

I was debating between the halon 32 & reign 6. I went with the halon 32 due to how easy the draw is and the grip. I did not care for the reign grip. To each their own!


----------



## Lucas Cooney (Mar 10, 2017)

Skerk said:


> I was debating between the halon 32 & reign 6. I went with the halon 32 due to how easy the draw is and the grip. I did not care for the reign grip. To each their own!


Either bow would serve you well. I don't love the grips on either of these bows, but it's all personal preference. Found the Halon to be a nicer bow to draw, but the Reign was crazy fast - 302 FPS at 29.5/60/398-grain arrow.


----------



## fikester (Nov 8, 2009)

I just bought my son a Halon 32...he was looking a few others in the Hoyt line up, but went with the 32. I dont feel it being any heavier than my Bowtech RPM360 and the lost finish is without any noticeable flaws to me. Ending up getting the bare bow brand new with tax for $850


----------



## Jason_Haught (Nov 4, 2005)

...following

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## winmag458 (Mar 27, 2014)

fikester said:


> I just bought my son a Halon 32...he was looking a few others in the Hoyt line up, but went with the 32. I dont feel it being any heavier than my Bowtech RPM360 and the lost finish is without any noticeable flaws to me. Ending up getting the bare bow brand new with tax for $850


can't go wrong there!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer G (Feb 10, 2011)

awesome bow!


----------



## stiff_muffins (Oct 24, 2017)

Great bow! SHot a few at a local shop. Was a bit heavy when you started adding on toys.


----------

